# Please vote for Murph!



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

PetSmart Monster Cute Photo Contest on Facebook | Facebook


He is entered in Petsmart national contest! Chance to win 1000 dollars and an appearance in commercial and ads. 

I uploaded the photo Saturday night and it just got approved this afternoon, so now I am scrambling for votes since voting ends tonight!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Voted!, did it, done....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I voted for him. He's so adorable in that little outfit!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Voted! I love his eyes, he's so expressive.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Did. He does look awfully cute.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Voted. Good luck! I hope you guys win!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Voted! Hope you guys win


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Voted for the cutie.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

you guys are the best!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Voted...good luck!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Voted...

Bonne chance!


----------

